# 400 amp NEMA 4x Meter Base



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

We have a small underground single phase to 3 phase service change thats on the Atlantic Ocean.
The city requires NEMA 4x. Would an aluminum enclosure satisfy that requirement or would they be looking for stainless? I'm no a big fan of stainless we see it rust here. 

Any opinions/ experiences with this??

I'm kinda prejudiced towards aluminum but have seen stainless and composite panelboards at neighboring businesses. 

From Austin Enclosures: 
NEMA 4X aluminum enclosures are Underwriters Laboratories Listed and are designed for use primarily to provide a degree of protection against windblown dust and rain, splashing water, hose directed water and damage from external ice formation.


----------



## jw0445 (Oct 9, 2009)

Don't chance it. Write a RFI and find out.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

You should post this on the Milbank page they are awesome about getting back to you.


----------

